# Good smallie topwater bite



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

I had the day off and my local flow was looking good, so I hit the water at 8:30 hoping for a good topwater bite. I absolutely love topwater fishing in rivers and creeks for 2 reasons:

1. The blow ups. Theres just something about seeing and hearing the bite before you feel it. 

2. No snags. I've been fishing this same topwater bait for over a year.

So I didn't catch a fish until 10:30 when the sun started to heat things up. I notice a lot of guys hang up the topwater for mid-day, but the fish seemed to be snapping regardless. 

Got a 15", 16", and 17", lost a heartbreaker of course. Started peeling off drag, took one flying leap, shook once, and that one was over. Plenty of smaller smallies and a largemouth making and appearance today as well.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Smallies are indeed biting. Ton of small ones today but 3 that were over 16". Mid day, not top water and the bite was predictable. I'd sneak up to a spot, cast to an ambush spot and they were hitting as soon as the lure hit the water. Not crushing it, super light bite, just weight on the line. And when I set the hook, they'd swim directly at me at top speed. Took a couple lost fish to figure out what was happening before I dialed em in. Gonna break the maps out and scout some new water for next year and beyond


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

tpat said:


> *I've been fishing this same topwater bait for over a year.*


What would that be?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RiparianRanger said:


> What would that be?


Mirrolure topdog or Heddon tiny torpedos are all you need to know for the top water Smallmouth game


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

RiparianRanger said:


> What would that be?


Come on now, I can't give away all my secrets. If they can hear it and see it, its a good topwater bait.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I use a topwater at Dublin ponds. Wham, wham, wham, three times yesterday between 9 AM to 10:30 AM. I move around the pond after each strike and the success continued. After that died down, I switched to wacky worm and got three aggressive hook ups before the grandson had to go potty. Another day will come.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

CrappieTacos said:


> Smallies are indeed biting. Ton of small ones today but 3 that were over 16". Mid day, not top water and the bite was predictable. I'd sneak up to a spot, cast to an ambush spot and they were hitting as soon as the lure hit the water. Not crushing it, super light bite, just weight on the line. And when I set the hook, they'd swim directly at me at top speed. Took a couple lost fish to figure out what was happening before I dialed em in. Gonna break the maps out and scout some new water for next year and beyond


The bite started out kind of light for me too but they were crushing it by afternoon. Seems like I rarely get a second chance on topwater. If they miss it, they're usually spooked. Yesterday I got several fish casting back to them after a miss. 

About the fish running at you: were they biting in shallower water and running to deeper water with it? Maybe try switching sides of the river if its a pattern like that. 

Glad to hear you had good luck as well!


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Some were shallow chasing bait, others were deeper behind boulders right on the current edge. I frequently change sides of the creek to get the proper angle on a spot. They were trying to get me in the weeds; had one fish make it and wrap me, reached down to grab it/untangle myself and she escaped. I use ultra light equipment and sometimes getting the upper hand on a 16" smallie can be a war but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Glad to hear folks are having success. I have not, but to be honest, I have not really tried much topwater consistently. I am forcing myself this weekend to try that and more finesse approaches. I'm wedded, apparently, to my Joshys and Rebel craws, but apart from three solid hits--with one fish throwing the crank as soon as he broke the surface within seconds of the hookup--I haven't caught anything worth having since July 4.

I did not start creek fishing until roughly this time last year, so I'm still learning to pattern. The best part is when I catch them in a spot that I'm just tossing to when I'm bored and totally surprised that I get something.


----------



## Mover (Apr 26, 2017)

My top water baits have 2-3 treble hooks. I don't want to tear these fish up. Anyone try buzz baits? Caught one of my largest lmb on a buzz bait with a huge plastic mouse trailer. Buddies were laughing at me but in the end I had a fish I could stick my fist in It's mouth.
Wondering if a good size buzz bait would work for smallies in these small creeks?


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Mover said:


> Wondering if a good size buzz bait would work for smallies in these small creeks?


Short answer, yes.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Mover said:


> My top water baits have 2-3 treble hooks. I don't want to tear these fish up.


Valid point. Mine have 2 trebles. You could always smash the barbs. Some guys even switch the trebles to singles. I have not had too many problems though. Half the time they dont even hook up, and when they do, I usually have them by one hook. Care should always be taken when handling and unhooking all fish but especially these smallies. Such awesome fish.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

SM in my bass hole love a grub with darter head. YUM grub with 2/0 hook gets 'em every time.
Last week I caught a SM on a Rapala with two trebles. It wasn't pretty. The lure was lodged upward between jaws with one hook in lower lip and one in upper lip. I want to avoid that as much as possible.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mover said:


> My top water baits have 2-3 treble hooks. I don't want to tear these fish up. Anyone try buzz baits? Caught one of my largest lmb on a buzz bait with a huge plastic mouse trailer. Buddies were laughing at me but in the end I had a fish I could stick my fist in It's mouth.
> Wondering if a good size buzz bait would work for smallies in these small creeks?


I have had a decent amount of success on a strike king mini buzz on the olentangy this year. Prob 50/50 between that and the whopper plopper. One has yet to out weigh the other. This being my first year really targeting smallmouth and trying to avoid losing too many jigs I've stuck to top water most often. Also can't beat the strikes when you actually hook up.


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

If you can count the Rapala jointed floating minnow, that is my favorite top water lure, good for channel cats too. It far out catches my second choice, smaller white buzzbait, which still catches a good number. I usually try a tiny torpedo or pop-R on every outing, but don't do as well with them. I do get a a couple each year on the pop-R. For the torpedo, I think I have only caught one large mouth in a pond.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Specktur,
And the glove brand is? Feel free to PM me with info.
Thank you!


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

PapaMike said:


> SM in my bass hole love a grub with darter head. YUM grub with 2/0 hook gets 'em every time.
> Last week I caught a SM on a Rapala with two trebles. It wasn't pretty. The lure was lodged upward between jaws with one hook in lower lip and one in upper lip. I want to avoid that as much as possible.


Interesting. When I've caught smallmouth on Rebel craws, I normally only get them on the rear treble. I've told Riparian Ranger that I'm sure that I'm missing some on short strikes in some situations, and this is why I think so--they're nailing the back end. There is so much to learn.

I don't like damaging the fish, either. I try to get them off the hook and back into the water very quickly. It's something to consider, what was posted below, to try to make the hooks barbless or singles.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

I've taken treble hooks to bench grinder to remove barbs. Started doing it after hooking a fish in the eye and had difficulty removing it. Sans the barb it's easier to back them out. Sure you lose a % more fish but it's a small price to pay for not mutilating them.

Alternatively, Yo-Zuri offers select hard baits with single circle hooks in lieu of treble.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

If your not throwing a Pop-R, you are really missing out on some incredible blow ups.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

What n-strut said!!!!!


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I'll have to consider one of those Pop-R lures.

Ordered the three-pak from Amazon.


----------



## turnbull07 (May 12, 2017)

Nice fish. Nothing better than top water strikes.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone try buzz baits? 
Now is the time to be tossing a black buzz bait. Especially in the dark!!!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

percidaeben said:


> Anyone try buzz baits?
> Now is the time to be tossing a black buzz bait. Especially in the dark!!!


Yes. For whatever reason I find June/July to be peak topwater season. The bite tends to die down some starting in August. Not to suggest you can't catch 'em like that now, just that it's a little tougher going on average. No idea what to attribute it to.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I always used a terminator "tiny T" buzzbait and had really good luck with them. Whether or not they still make them I don't know. If you've never used a buzzbait for smallies whenever I get a strike, I'll drop my rod and almost pause for a second or 2 before attempting to set the hook. When I first started out I missed a few here and there because the violent strikes startled me and I set the hook too soon. Gotta make sure they get those bigger single hooks in their mouth before you take advantage.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Rapala skitterpops are my favorite creek popper. They cast well and have a little dog walking action to them. Full size buzzbaits are the real deal in summer for the biggest smallies In the creek. I'm not a fan of the smaller buzzbaits with small blades since they have less resistance and you have to fish them faster. I like a slow churning, metal squeaking, 1/8 oz black white or chartreuse buzz for creek Smallmouth. I have tended to do better for numbers of bass on buzzbaits in low light and early and late in the day, but you can still get a pig in bright sun right up in fast shallow water. I like the skitterpop when they are not biting as well because you can keep it in their face longer and I will make repeated casts to prime spots, Sometimes they won't hit for several casts until you irritate them or hit just the right current angle. I have also noticed the shallower and clearer the creek the better the topwater bite is.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Big Joshy said:


> I have also noticed the shallower and clearer the creek the better the topwater bite is.


This is very true. Color/clarity today was awful and I didn't get a single bite on top.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

MIGHTY said:


> When I first started out I missed a few here and there because the violent strikes startled me and I set the hook too soon. Gotta make sure they get those bigger single hooks in their mouth before you take advantage.


Its a real art setting (or sometimes not setting) the hook after a strike. Sometimes they're just on. Half the time I pause, reel down and feel for some tension, then set.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

I tried some topwater stuff today...got nothing. Rebel Pop-R, mostly. I did pretty well on cranks, but I am going to have to figure out this topwater stuff. Probably watch some videos...I learn best by mimicking.


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

Back to the first post... No Snags??? It seems sooner of later that I will end up catching a tree out over the bank LOL!!


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I received the Pop-R package today. Tomorrow morning may be a good morning.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

RiparianRanger said:


> Yes. For whatever reason I find June/July to be peak topwater season. The bite tends to die down some starting in August. Not to suggest you can't catch 'em like that now, just that it's a little tougher going on average. No idea what to attribute it to.


You are missing out if u hang up topwater after August. Best surface bite for smallmouth is in fall until water temp hits 52 degrees.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> You are missing out if u hang up topwater after August. Best surface bite for smallmouth is in fall until water temp hits 52 degrees.


No doubt. They were crushing topwater baits last year until the middle of November.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I need some SM locations near Powell to try out the new Pop-R's I received


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

SMBHooker said:


> You are missing out if u hang up topwater after August. Best surface bite for smallmouth is in fall until water temp hits 52 degrees.


I don't hang it up. Just for whatever reason I find "peak top water" to be June July. Just my experience


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Overcast day at the Karrer pond. Lots of lookers, but no takers. Plenty of SM swimming the rocky shoreline; stopping to investigate, but no strikes on the Pop-R.
At 10 AM we switched to a drop shot rig and immediately hooked up with 3 LM, about 12" to 15" each. Drop shot has been producing catches for me when nothing else works.


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

So after reading this thread I decided to leave the boat at home tonight and head to the river to try some top water. I had 5 blow ups but no hook ups on a black buzz bait...is that typical or am I doing something wrong? I think I was in my head by the last one, cuz I let him take it way to long before setting the hook. Three of the hits were relatively small but two of them were pretty awesome looking

I also noticed that I really wouldn't get more than one strike in an area. Luckily my other rod had a slush Joshua on it and I was able to land 5 SM between 8-16" so all and all not a bad couple hours.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Duck391 said:


> So after reading this thread I decided to leave the boat at home tonight and head to the river to try some top water. I had 5 blow ups but no hook ups on a black buzz bait...is that typical or am I doing something wrong? I think I was in my head by the last one, cuz I let him take it way to long before setting the hook. Three of the hits were relatively small but two of them were pretty awesome looking
> 
> I also noticed that I really wouldn't get more than one strike in an area. Luckily my other rod had a slush Joshua on it and I was able to land 5 SM between 8-16" so all and all not a bad couple hours.


Not unusual to miss a few on single hook buzz bait. Try adding a trailer hook to your buzz bait to increase hookup ratio. In my experience a lot of the failed hookups, where it seems like they're head butting it, are rock bass. My preferred buzz bait is approaching four inches in length with a good size hook on it. The smaller fish struggle to mouth it. I guess take comfort that the ones you're missing are likely on the smaller side


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Pretty good day again today (wed 8/9). Fished from 1:30-5:30 throwing topwater again, because I'm absolutely addicted. Nice and quiet out there. Didn't see any other paddlers or fishermen.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

tpat said:


> Pretty good day again today (wed 8/9). Fished from 1:30-5:30 throwing topwater again, because I'm absolutely addicted. Nice and quiet out there. Didn't see any other paddlers or fishermen.


Nice fish man looks like a blast! I'm headed out here soon for a few hours. Also starting with topwater haha can't give it up. What was your bait of choice?


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Lannom22 said:


> What was your bait of choice?


Same stuff everyone else uses. I'd toss something frog colored or silver. Lots of good size shad zooming around today.


----------



## Mover (Apr 26, 2017)

tpat said:


> Pretty good day again today (wed 8/9). Fished from 1:30-5:30 throwing topwater again, because I'm absolutely addicted. Nice and quiet out there. Didn't see any other paddlers or fishermen.


Nice!
Those are some beautiful fish


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Back at it again today, sunday, aug 20. Fished from 930-230, landed 4 nice ones and a couple pickles. Things were hot from 1030- noon then it kind of shut down. Still having a blast with topwater baits.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Got out tonight with turnbull07 and got a few nice ones and a few smaller ones not as photogenic. Fished 4:30-8:30, topwater getting it done for me again. Brad got a nice one on a spinner that shook it. We had a few missed bites and the fish weren't doing second chances.


----------



## Mover (Apr 26, 2017)

tpat said:


> Got out tonight with turnbull07 and got a few nice ones and a few smaller ones not as photogenic. Fished 4:30-8:30, topwater getting it done for me again. Brad got a nice one on a spinner that shook it. We had a few missed bites and the fish weren't doing second chances.


I've been getting bit on top water but not hooking up. Being new to sm is there a technique? Lm just inhale it and of course sm have much smaller mouths. Some are dinks but I've seen bronze backs when they boil up on my offering but no stick.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Mover said:


> I've been getting bit on top water but not hooking up. Being new to sm is there a technique? Lm just inhale it and of course sm have much smaller mouths. Some are dinks but I've seen bronze backs when they boil up on my offering but no stick.


Depends what you're throwing. Buzz bait? Add a trailer hook. Torpedo, spook, or devil horse? Pause a half second before setting the hook (hard to do sometimes with the excitement of the audio visual aspects of top water). One caveat, if there bumping it with their heads instead of mouthing it you may be encountering dinky bass or rock bass.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Mover said:


> I've been getting bit on top water but not hooking up. Being new to sm is there a technique? Lm just inhale it and of course sm have much smaller mouths. Some are dinks but I've seen bronze backs when they boil up on my offering but no stick.





RiparianRanger said:


> Depends what you're throwing. Buzz bait? Add a trailer hook. Torpedo, spook, or devil horse? Pause a half second before setting the hook (hard to do sometimes with the excitement of the audio visual aspects of top water). One caveat, if there bumping it with their heads instead of mouthing it you may be encountering dinky bass or rock bass.


yeah try waiting a second before setting the hook, let the fish turn and go under with the lure. Missed an absolute tank on a flow two days ago by jumping the gun while dead drifting a boogle bug. Sometime you just get too excited/surprised.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Mover said:


> I've been getting bit on top water but not hooking up. Being new to sm is there a technique? Lm just inhale it and of course sm have much smaller mouths. Some are dinks but I've seen bronze backs when they boil up on my offering but no stick.


What they said. Its pretty similar to bobber fishing really or live baiting with a circle hook. Most of the time, dont do anything right away. When you see the lure is indeed under, just reel up any slack. Sometimes there isnt any left and its time to play. Sometimes they run at you or to one side, so just make sure the fish has it, then give it a set if it makes you more confident. If you do miss one, leave it sit there a second like frog that just got stunned or hurt. Then start working it again. Sometimes they will hit it again. I think bait choice is a factor too. Make sure the hooks are big enough. Sometimes those pop-rs and others have hooks that look too small to me. The baby torpedos seem to have a slightly longer shank on the hooks and I think this helps a little.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Wednesday 8/30

Man, my flow is LOW, but the fish were snapping today on topwater. Fished from 4:00-8:00. Much better results than when I tried last Sunday mid-day.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

This is the first thread I've seen on a fishing board about topwater for smallies when the words "Whopper Plopper" didn't come up in the first three responses.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Bubba, you no likey the Whopper Plopper?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

No way, I love it! Especially this time of year. Just surprised no one mentioned it yet.
I caught near my body weight in smallies last week on the Upper Mississippi on WP's, spinnerbaits, and buzzbaits.
And the minute my local flow (you know where I fish) gets a shot of water, the smallies will be loving all the above. I have some 130's ready for the moment.


----------

